# Passenger door won't open - Does now ;-)



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

My passenger door won't open!! seems to be dead locked and won't open with either remote or key operation. Sounds like the central locking sounds are all working

It is booked in next Wednesday to get sorted.

It appears that they may have to "break in" to get to the lock mechanism.

Any ideas how to get the door open ?

Norman


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Have you tried putting a little force on the door from the outside to push it closed further......and at the same time try using the remote , door key and even the door pull.

dont put so much force that you dent your door but see if its under tension and pushing it while trying to operate the unlock may release it... :?

Have you tried the center console lock unlock buttons?


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> My passenger door won't open!! seems to be dead locked and won't open with either remote or key operation. Sounds like the central locking sounds are all working
> 
> It is booked in next Wednesday to get sorted.
> 
> ...


I had this type of issue with mine. Fiddled with the lock button inside and the remote and it started working again. No probs since.

Think I opened it from the inside in the end.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Cheers Wak / Sico

I'm just off out but will give it a try later.

I've been pushing and prodding all the button's so a bit more can't hurt :wink:

Norman


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Cheers Wak / Sico
> 
> I'm just off out but will give it a try later.
> 
> ...


Have you tried the door pull from the inside?

the outer one has an independant mechanism which may have broken its cable.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Wak said:


> Have you tried the door pull from the inside?
> 
> the outer one has an independant mechanism which may have broken its cable.


Wak

I've tried both door handle and interior pull whilst push the door "closed" still no luck.

Thanks for suggestions.

Norman


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Very weird problem. First time that I hear it.

Could it be that the door dropped off the hinges a bit? I once found the nut from the hinges coming off.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Yes Nick fortunately not a common problem, although the guy in Norwich Audi (Robinsons) said it was not a common problem although he had heard of the odd A4 / A3 etc. Must admit I was hoping a reset of the central door locking mechanism may have sorted it. Will have to see what Ipswich Audi make of it next Wednesday.

I'll carry on trying any suggestions (within reason :wink: ) to see if I can get it open.

Norman


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I think that you are lucky that it is not the driver's seat as your car would have been useless then or you would have to keep the roof down and keep jumping in and out of it. (that would be cool) 

But it must be annoying as you share driving to work with your mate.

Let us know how they fix it at the end...and of course how they manage to open the door at the end so they can fix the problem.

But I told you before not to sit on the door to take your pictures...you are too heavy for them. :lol:  :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Just had another check and a few more symptoms which might help....

The auto lock of the doors works as usual when pulling away but now when slowing and pulling away again the central locking seems to try and close again though not as loud/positive this I assume as the locks are already "closed". Also the interior light is staying on rather than auto fade, so I've just turned it off, the DIS does not show the door open though.

I'll continue to try and see if I can get it to operate by operating the central door locking as fundamentaly it appears that the door is in "dead lock mode".

We'll have to see how it gets sorted.

Norman


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

If it were me I would try disconnecting the battery for 10 minutes.

maybe a vagcom reset of any error codes may help if a DTC is causing it.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Maybe you should also check the fuses. And I do not know if there is a relay for the central locking (too busy to look at the manual now). Maybe this is broken. :? Good luck anyway!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

This does sound like a passenger door lock module fault (poss the deadlock motor has jammed), but with the info about the interior light and DIS its possibly a central locking control module fault... interior lights are driven by the CL module as is the DIS... if the door thinks it is closed the the interior lights should go out... unless the CL thinks it has opened it and it hasn't but isn't understanding the info from the door switches


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Wak said:


> If it were me I would try disconnecting the battery for 10 minutes.
> 
> maybe a vagcom reset of any error codes may help if a DTC is causing it.


I have left the battery disconnected for 2 hrs - still no joy.

I was trying to think who was the closest VAGCOM owner to me for a session. Any idea ?



Jazzedout said:


> Maybe you should also check the fuses. And I do not know if there is a relay for the central locking (too busy to look at the manual now). Maybe this is broken. :? Good luck anyway!


I think the fuses and relays are all OK as the "sounds" of the lock / unlock all appear to be OK just the door fails to open.



Chip_iTT said:


> This does sound like a passenger door lock module fault (poss the deadlock motor has jammed), but with the info about the interior light and DIS its possibly a central locking control module fault... interior lights are driven by the CL module as is the DIS... if the door thinks it is closed the the interior lights should go out... unless the CL thinks it has opened it and it hasn't but isn't understanding the info from the door switches


The deadlock motor is my current view, I'll have to try and locate the CDL module just in case an un plug and replug will help.

Cheers guys

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Well my passenger door now opens thanks to a visit to Ipswich Audi 

Feedback from service person was that the wire that connects the external door handle to the lock mechanism had disconnected and jammed the lock mechanism.

I'm not sure how they gained access to the lock mechanism but I did have a call from the parts dept the day before to check whether I had Bose or not as a speaker grill needed to be ordered!!

Anyway I now have 2 working doors now [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Norman


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

No more Dukes of Hazard antics then 

Or were you enjoying them 

Glad you got it sorted


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So they went in via the speaker grille!!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> No more Dukes of Hazard antics then
> 
> Or were you enjoying them
> 
> Glad you got it sorted


I never found Daisy Duke anyway :roll: so will save the tops of the doors anyway 



vlastan said:


> So they went in via the speaker grille!!


I can only assume that is how they managed to gain access via the speaker grill and possibly the speaker as I believe it is attached to the door panel. I presume they could then use an endoscope or similar to see where the problem was before getting the door panel off as without gettting the door open I don't see how they would get the door panel off to fully rectify the problem. Unless anyone knows different.

Norman


----------

